# lutalyse spilled all over my arm



## kenzi161 (Oct 10, 2014)

From two weeks ago, till now i think im pregnant. YAY!!! , husband wouldnt give lute to the heifer, threw its leg back and startled me... end up spilling all over my arm. Should i be worried?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

not unless you got some in a mucous membrane - your intact skin should have prevented it from moving into your body - washed well I assume.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It can still be absorbed through the skin. I'm not sure if there is anything you can do about it, like if a doctor can do anything, but lute is an abortion inducer, so there is a chance that it will cause you to reabsorb or miscarry.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Call your Doctor NOW and tell them what happened and what the med is.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree; call your doctor to see if there's anything that can be done now. I know some people have had skin contact with it while pregnant with no ill effects, but others have. In the future, have someone else administer it, even if it's not your husband.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call you doctor ASAP, prayers sent.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree!!! Don't chance it. It's better to overreact 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone is right...call your doctor to be safe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for you.

How are you?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just checking in. Hope everything is ok


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzi161 (Oct 10, 2014)

Update: Called doctor, he said there iant much he can do. I didnt wash it off and there was quite a bit on my arm. Called hubby after it happend and he asked the dame thing if i washed it off... unfortunally i did not, he freaked! Do you ladies think it will be okay?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to say, I am praying you will be OK. Usually it is 24 to 48 hours or a bit longer with goats. Some may take a couple of days before they abort.
If after 1 week and you are OK, I would think all is good.
Take is easy, no stress. 

I hope you washed your arm really good by now?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hopefully everything will be okay, but I agree with Pam, unfortunately there's no way to know. You'll have to wait and see. :hug: It is not even supposed to be handled by pregnant women, so getting it on your arm and not washing it off immediately...it is a concern.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I asked a vet what she thought about this. She suggested calling a poison control number and/or the manufacturer. This has undoubtedly happened before and they would be the most likely people to know.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I checked and it can be absorbed through the skin. The company says to wash exposed skin with soap and water ASAP


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Praying for you too!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now, before you panic...I got Lute spilled on me when I was pregnant. That child is now 29 years old. Actually, I also got a tiny amount injected under my skin (cow was fighting the shot). I was pretty far along, maybe 7-8 months? Not sure if that matters or not.

And yes, lute is absorbed thru the skin.

I hope things work out for you. Good luck.


----------



## kenzi161 (Oct 10, 2014)

If im about 2-3 along does anyone know how i will no if im miss carrying, etc? Doctor wasnt much help as hes never really heard about it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-3 weeks? Maybe a little bleeding I would think, like spotting? At that stage the baby is not much more than a tiny clump of cells.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The egg (blastocyte) implants on the uterine wall between 6-10 days or so and can take about 4 days to complete (puts you at about 2 weeks.) Hopefully the baby to be hadn't implanted yet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implantation_(human_embryo)


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm really sorry this happened. You should be able to get a blood test or a home early pregnancy test soon if not now. If you are not pregnant, you won't have to worry. 
Could you talk to another doctor? One that would be willing to investigate and find out more information for you?
I did find an article that said that there is no antidote and it could cause contractions in humans leading to miscarriage. 

My daughter was recently pregnant with a high-risk pregnancy and she was having early contractions for sometime before she ideally should have the baby. She was told to not over-exert, not get over-heated, and not get otherwise stressed. Any of those things could bring on early labor and delivery. (Everything turned out fine -- she ended up having a c-section.) Not stressing can be easier said than done, especially when you are worried, but do try to remain calm and take care of yourself.

Sending prayers that all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would think you would see blood and feel cramping, if it was to happen. 

I have faith, you will be OK, prayer helps.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

How are you? Update?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers sent :hug:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

kenzi161 said:


> If im about 2-3 along does anyone know how i will no if im miss carrying, etc? Doctor wasnt much help as hes never really heard about it.


I miscarried a several years ago at 4 weeks. It started out just like what I thought was a regular period. I just lasted several days longer than normal. By the time I realized I was pregnant it was done. No cramping etc. I didn't have to have any procedures etc. 
I will be praying for you. Try not to panic and to stay calm. Stressing yourself out will not do anything but wreck your nerves. I am not sure what your beliefs are but God can handle ANYTHING. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very concerned, hope you are OK.


----------



## Diamond96 (Mar 28, 2018)

Im freaking out I was getting a injection ready an it spilled all over my stomach and lap I'm 7 weeks pregnant I'm freaking out


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

DOCTORS NOW!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wash it off thoroughly in the shower and see your doctor asap.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, get to the doctor ASAP. 


Diamond96 said:


> Im freaking out I was getting a injection ready an it spilled all over my stomach and lap I'm 7 weeks pregnant I'm freaking out


I got 5 ccs of lutalyse on my hands and it completely messed me up and I wasn't pregnant. Spent a week in and out of the ER with it and ended up with viral meningitis. It can cause you to lose your pregnancy .


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Wash thoroughly with soap and water immediately, switch to uncontaminated clothes, and talk to your doctor ASAP.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr. And ER. Quit reading and GO. 
Ladies, if you are or even think you are pregnant, DO NOT USE OR HANDLE LUTELYASE. Praying she is ok as well as the unborn child.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow prayers for y'all..hope everything is ok


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any update??????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you and the baby are OK?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow this is so scary!  I hope and pray that she and baby are okay! 
I remember conversation in one of the threads about this a while back, I believe it was Jessica and ALBoerGoats. I knew Lute was dangerous for women, but didn't realize just how much until that conversation. I make my husband draw up the Lute and administer it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no, that is scary  Praying for you and the baby.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Lute is so powerful. I'm in my 60's and my vet still asked if there was any way I could be pregnant before he gave it to me. SO agree with all that's been said before: Ladies...when in doubt, have someone else handle and administer lute. Praying for @Diamond96 and family.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yikes! What a scary thing to happen! I sure hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Any update? Hope all is well.


----------

